# S3 with 7-speed DSG



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

Anyone know if the 7-speed DSG will be coming to USA in the 2018 model S3's? Also curious if the 0-60 time for the 7-speed is much different than the 6-speed DSG. Since the 7-speed is available only in Europe, with the higher output motor (310 hp), some difference would be expected from the higher power alone.


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

keninblaine said:


> Anyone know if the 7-speed DSG will be coming to USA in the 2018 model S3's? Also curious if the 0-60 time for the 7-speed is much different than the 6-speed DSG. Since the 7-speed is available only in Europe, with the higher output motor (310 hp), some difference would be expected from the higher power alone.


Doesn't seem like we will be getting the 7-speed for awhile.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## CarniifeX (Aug 24, 2008)

I can confirm that we will be getting the 7-speed S-Tronic for the 2018 model year.

I confirmed this today with an Audi representative who comes to the dealership monthly.


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

CarniifeX said:


> I can confirm that we will be getting the 7-speed S-Tronic for the 2018 model year.
> 
> I confirmed this today with an Audi representative who comes to the dealership monthly.


Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm driving an a4 loaner with the 7speed dsg and I hate it. It acts like combo of cvt and dsg, but laggy. Not sure if its a great "upgrade" 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

mroberte said:


> I'm driving an a4 loaner with the 7speed dsg and I hate it. It acts like combo of cvt and dsg, but laggy. Not sure if its a great "upgrade"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I've never heard of a DSG/S-tronic being compared to a CVT as they are totally different animals. The S3 has had the 6-speed DSG/S-tronic for a few years and there should be virtually no difference in behavior other than the gear ratios.


----------



## 1ToBeOn2Wheels (Jul 6, 2010)

mroberte said:


> I'm driving an a4 loaner with the 7speed dsg and I hate it. It acts like combo of cvt and dsg, but laggy. Not sure if its a great "upgrade"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I've heard the 7-speed DSG in the A4/A5s is not the same 7-speed that the new A3/S3/Golf R is getting. But I guess time will tell. I just ordered a 2018 so I'll let you know if it's any good. :thumbup:


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

keninblaine said:


> I've never heard of a DSG/S-tronic being compared to a CVT as they are totally different animals. The S3 has had the 6-speed DSG/S-tronic for a few years and there should be virtually no difference in behavior other than the gear ratios.


You would think they can't be compared, but its very weird and not what you'd expect. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

1ToBeOn2Wheels said:


> I've heard the 7-speed DSG in the A4/A5s is not the same 7-speed that the new A3/S3/Golf R is getting. But I guess time will tell. I just ordered a 2018 so I'll let you know if it's any good.


I hope its better, it's incredibly numb and "boring". I like the fact that the A4 is buttery smooth, but didn't expect it to be so detached as a driving experience. Plus the 7 speed acts so lazy, slow to respond and overall detach as well. I'm disappointed but i guess it should be expected at this car level. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbarr64 (Feb 21, 2017)

You cant even get into 7 until 50 mph, so it is really an OD gear for the highway.

Not sure we need more gears. 2nd at 7000 rpms already exceeds side street speed limits!!!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

mtbarr64 said:


> You cant even get into 7 until 50 mph, so it is really an OD gear for the highway.
> 
> Not sure we need more gears. 2nd at 7000 rpms already exceeds side street speed limits!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


I'm curious if the ratios for the other gears (1 - 6) are different in the 7-speed.


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

keninblaine said:


> I'm curious if the ratios for the other gears (1 - 6) are different in the 7-speed.


Here you go:

US Spec
Transmission Six-speed S tronic® dual-clutch automatic transmission with quattro® all-wheel drive
Gear ratios: 1st 2.923: 1
Gear ratios: 2nd 1.833: 1
Gear ratios: 3rd 1.308: 1
Gear ratios: 4th 0.969: 1
Gear ratios: 5th 1.037: 1
Gear ratios: 6th 0.813: 1
Gear ratios: Reverse 3.264: 1
Gear ratios: Final Drive 1st-4th 4.769: 1, 5th-6th 3.444: 1

Euro Spec (https://audimediacenter-a.akamaihd....I_quattro_S_tronic_228_kW_0516.pdf?1464170517)
Transmission type 7-speed S tronic dual-clutch transmission
Gear ratio in 1st gear / 2nd gear 3.190 / 2.750
Gear ratio in 3rd gear / 4th gear 1.897 / 1.040
Gear ratio in 5th gear / 6th gear 0.793 / 0.860
Gear ratio in 7th gear / 8th gear 0.661 / –
Reverse gear / final drive ratio 2.901 / 1st, 4th, 5th gear 4.471 / 2nd, 3rd, 6th, 7th gear 3.304 / reverse gear 4.471

Your answer is yes


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

drive90 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> US Spec
> Transmission Six-speed S tronic® dual-clutch automatic transmission with quattro® all-wheel drive
> ...


With those numbers and 6700 rpm limit (if it's 7000 then I have to correct) assuming 19inch tires and 235/35 tire size: 2nd gear in the 6spd gets to 58.1mph, 2nd gear in the 7spd gets to 55.9mph
So the 0-60 time will be affected, I can't be 100% sure which way though.


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> With those numbers and 6700 rpm limit (if it's 7000 then I have to correct) assuming 19inch tires and 235/35 tire size: 2nd gear in the 6spd gets to 58.1mph, 2nd gear in the 7spd gets to 55.9mph
> So the 0-60 time will be affected, I can't be 100% sure which way though.


Shorter gearing, as in the new 7-speed being capable of a lower maximum speed in the same gear, generally improves acceleration.


----------



## Ape Factory (Apr 14, 2017)

It'll improve acceleration per gear but the extra shift will slow down your 0-60 time.


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm not 100% convinced that the 2018's are coming with the 7-speed anymore. After looking at a few dealer websites that show the 2018 inventory, they all say 6-speed


----------



## CarniifeX (Aug 24, 2008)

BaltimoreCaesar said:


> I'm not 100% convinced that the 2018's are coming with the 7-speed anymore. After looking at a few dealer websites that show the 2018 inventory, they all say 6-speed


I know for 100% certainty that the 2018 models WILL be equipped with the 7-speed S-Tronic.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

I understand you spoke with an audi rep who told you this, right? Any idea why the dealer websites who all show '18's show them as 6-speeds?


----------



## CarniifeX (Aug 24, 2008)

We have dealer exclusive iPad apps (yes, really) with tons of model information. The 2018 model year S3 is on it.

The iPad is dead and charging LOL.

I will have screen shots shortly.


----------



## CarniifeX (Aug 24, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keninblaine (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks CarniifeX. Very helpful.


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

Any chance you can look in that handy dandy app and see if the 2018 S3 will have Traffic Jam Assist available? It is in Europe...

Thanks!


----------



## CarniifeX (Aug 24, 2008)

drive90 said:


> Any chance you can look in that handy dandy app and see if the 2018 S3 will have Traffic Jam Assist available? It is in Europe...
> 
> Thanks!


Doesn’t look like it:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Should you be looking to swap to a DQ500 7-speed DSG, I've got one out of a 2015 RS3 8v for sale!
Unfortunately located in Europe(the Netherlands) so shipping will be expensive, but still: it is for sale


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks so much for the screen captures CarniifeX


----------



## 1ToBeOn2Wheels (Jul 6, 2010)

drive90 said:


> Any chance you can look in that handy dandy app and see if the 2018 S3 will have Traffic Jam Assist available? It is in Europe...
> 
> Thanks!


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure 'Traffic Jam Assist' is called 'Stop & Go' on US-spec vehicles, and we have had it as an option since 2017MY's. Probably renamed for some bull**** US regulation reason.


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

1ToBeOn2Wheels said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure 'Traffic Jam Assist' is called 'Stop & Go' on US-spec vehicles, and we have had it as an option since 2017MY's. Probably renamed for some bull**** US regulation reason.


On audiusa.com for both the A4 and Q7 it is advertised as "Audi Adaptive Cruise Control with Traffic Jam Assist"

https://www.audiusa.com/models/audi-a4/technology

Scroll down a bit


----------



## Kretrop (Aug 6, 2014)

According to the government for fuel economy testing, it's a 7 speed. Just found this for 2018.

http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/Find.do?action=sbs&id=38901


----------



## MrOwl (Jan 11, 2011)

These things should come with a stick.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

I have been watching the shows up and when it, the specs on the site still show six speed dsg. No sign of six speed anywhere. Does Audi need to fire their web dev team?


----------



## heiney9 (Aug 9, 2006)

Nevermind


----------

